# Search Results Including Channels I Don't Have Selected



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

I noticed recently that my search results and sometimes season passes are finding results/shows on channels that I have unchecked in my channel list. This wasn't an issue previously, so I'm guessing something changed in a recent version.

In my circumstance and I'm guessing many others as well, Comcast has thought it necessary to include at least two (and sometimes more) complete sets of identical HD channels. The original ones which I use and have checked in the channel list range from 100-718 or so, and then a few years back the added another chunk in the 1000+ range which has the same channels grouped differently. Additionally a few other channels like ESPN have legacy duplicates in lower ranges, for example ESPN is both 173 and 623 and then like 1800-something as well.

Previously my season passes and searches seem to have been properly restricted to the channels I check, but now I'm seeing results from a bunch of these duplicate channels showing up and it's confusing to look at. One can assume my familiar channel number will have the same thing on, but it's weird to see search results for upcoming episodes of a show or whatever and have it jump across 2-3 different channels when it's actually only on one channel. It just chooses different channel numbers at different times for reasons I don't understand.

Anyways, anyone have any idea what's going on here and does Tivo know about it? It's silly to have the option to select your channels and then completely ignore it on any sort of search or query.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TostitoBandito said:


> I noticed recently that my search results and sometimes season passes are finding results/shows on channels that I have unchecked in my channel list. This wasn't an issue previously, so I'm guessing something changed in a recent version.
> 
> In my circumstance and I'm guessing many others as well, Comcast has thought it necessary to include at least two (and sometimes more) complete sets of identical HD channels. The original ones which I use and have checked in the channel list range from 100-718 or so, and then a few years back the added another chunk in the 1000+ range which has the same channels grouped differently. Additionally a few other channels like ESPN have legacy duplicates in lower ranges, for example ESPN is both 173 and 623 and then like 1800-something as well.
> 
> ...


Did you remove all of the additional duplicates Comcast added? I had my channel list with all SD and duplicates removed and then when Comcast added in the 1000+ channel range, I had to go back to the channel list and remove those duplicates as well.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, none of them are checked and none appear in my guide. Only a single copy of each channel is checked. I'm OCD like that and I like to keep the guide clean.

A couple specific examples:

- While looking at upcoming episodes of something on ESPN (623), it listed times/dates on both 623 and 173 (which isn't checked), but only one or the other for each given time.

- While searching for a movie which airs on HBO (549), it listed airtimes on both 549 and some 1800+ channel which is also HBO but not checked. Again, it didn't list all times on both channels; it listed one channel or the other at each time.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TostitoBandito said:


> Yes, none of them are checked and none appear in my guide. Only a single copy of each channel is checked. I'm OCD like that and I like to keep the guide clean.
> A couple specific examples:
> - While looking at upcoming episodes of something on ESPN (623), it listed times/dates on both 623 and 173 (which isn't checked), but only one or the other for each given time.
> - While searching for a movie which airs on HBO (549), it listed airtimes on both 549 and some 1800+ channel which is also HBO but not checked. Again, it didn't list all times on both channels; it listed one channel or the other at each time.


This may not be the cause, but I have duplicates of some channels also. But it's due to my cable card mapping the same QAM channel to two different virtual channels. In Diagnostics, check the frequency of those examples. It may be a TiVo problem if two physical duplicates exist in a channel list. I need check my channel list since the channels that have duplicates are premium and I don't have that service.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It looks like it is a channel name bug. 

Fios has USA SD on 50 and 1500 (later is to position it with the Spanish package). If I put 50 in the channel list, search finds 1500 as well. The names match in the guide. They are also on the same QAM, so I assume they are dual mapped in the cable card.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

TostitoBandito said:


> Yes, none of them are checked and none appear in my guide. Only a single copy of each channel is checked. I'm OCD like that and I like to keep the guide clean.
> 
> A couple specific examples:
> 
> ...


That's very strange it's only happening on your TiVo but not other Comcast users like me. What software version are you using? Maybe it's a Hydra bug.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I’m seeing this as well. Guide and Channel list has Destination America as 1487 but search on the devices and via TiVo app give results for 1487 and 785 but with different episodes which is also odd. This is TE4. Its very odd as if you look the time is just 30 minute differences so I wonder if it would really record 1487 and it’s a guide data issue.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

So I setup a OnePass today to check and low and behold, all the recordings are 1487, including the ones that were "supposed" to be on 785.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Just updating that this is still an issue. Every time I look at upcoming airings of a show I get shown it on all sorts of duplicate channels that I don't have checked in the channel list. This should be an easy fix Tivo.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

This is still broken.


----------

